# Honeybees at 4x



## splank (May 11, 2009)

Amazing pictures! I have always wondered why bees have hairs on their eyes?


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

splank said:


> Amazing pictures! I have always wondered why bees have hairs on their eyes?


Thanks 

To protect them...


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

Thank you for posting your photos. Fascinating!


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks Tom


----------



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

Great Photo's! I might have to print and frame one.


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

brac said:


> Great Photo's! I might have to print and frame one.


As long as it's for your own personal use feel free


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Wow, cool. Thanks. Got any more? How about full body shots.


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

sqkcrk said:


> Wow, cool. Thanks. Got any more? How about full body shots.


I'll start a new thread


----------



## Cactii (Sep 5, 2009)

sqkcrk said:


> Wow, cool. Thanks. Got any more? How about full body shots.


Bee pron


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

Cactii said:


> Bee pron


Here's your bee pron


----------



## FindlayBee (Aug 2, 2009)

Very nice photos.


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

FindlayBee said:


> Very nice photos.


Thanks


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks.


----------

